# Book Launch - A Conquered Kingdom Biblical Civil Government



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 24, 2008)

My new book is now available from the following link:

A Conquered Kingdom by Daniel F.N. Ritchie (Book) in Christianity

Sincere thanks to all who have prayerfully supported this project. I hope those that buy the book will be greatly blessed.

In terms of statistics, the book is a 6x9 hardback, 787 pages long, with a bibliography of over 300 books and articles.

This is a run-down of the contents:

*Foreword 1* Rev. Paul Michael Raymond (Dutch Reformed)

*Foreword 2* Rev. Douglas Comin (RPCNA)

*Foreword 3* Rev. John Otis (RPCUS)

*Preface*
Explanation of why I wrote the book, and a definition of terms such as Theonomy and Christian Reconstruction (this also explains the relevance of Presuppositional Apologetics, VanTillan Epistemology and Postmillennial Eschatology).

*Introduction*
Regeneration and Christian Reconstruction
The Dominion Mandate

*Chapter 1: The Kingship of Christ over the Nations*
Exegetical study of various texts relating to Christ’s kingship over the nations and civil government.

*Chapter 2: Political Polytheism and Toleration*
The Myth of Neutrality
Political Polytheism and the First Commandment
God’s Judgment Upon Pluralism
Pluralism is Logically Impossible
The Issue of Toleration

*Chapter 3: National Confessionalism and the Establishment Principle*
Religious Establishment: An Inescapable Concept
The Necessity of a National Recognition of Christ (Social Covenanting)
Erastianism, Ecclesiocracy and the Separation of Powers
Alliance Between Church and State
The Precise Nature of a Christian Establishment (Divergent views of the Establishment Principle considered)

*Chapter 4: The Limited Role of Civil Government*
Sola Scriptura and Sphere Sovereignty
Crime and Punishment
Just Warfare
Quarantine
Taxation and Private Property

*Chapter 5: Christianity versus Statism*
What is Statism?
Biblical Examples of Statism (Tower of Babel, Egypt, Babylon, Medo-Persian, Roman, Jewish Compromise with Statism)
Christianity Confronts Statism (how the early church confronted Statism both practically and theologically)
Christianity versus Statist Welfare
Christianity versus Statist Education
Statist Law and the Attack Upon Biblical Freedom
Statism and Private Property

*Chapter 6: The Biblical Form of Civil Government*
Theocratic Republicanism: The Divinely Established Form of Civil Government
The Principle of Decentralization
The Qualifications and Duties of Civil Officers
Voting Rights
Unbiblical Forms of Civil Government (Anarchy, Monarchy, Oligarchy, Bureaucracy, Parliamentary Sovereignty and Democracy)

*Appendix One: Civil Disobedience and Just Revolution*

*Appendix Two: For Whom was God’s Law Intended by Greg Bahnsen*

*Appendix Three: The Perpetual Obligation of the Scottish Covenants*
*
Appendix Four: The Westminster Standards and Older Testament Penology (this is 26 pages long)*

*Appendix Five: Federal Vision Disclaimer*
*
Appendix Six: Appointed for the Defense of the Gospel: The Life and Ministry of Greg L. Bahnsen by Kenneth Gentry*
*
Appendix Seven: Rousas John Rushdoony: A Survey of His Life and Work by Gary North*
*
Appendix Eight: A Summary of the Theonomic Position by Greg Bahnsen*
*
Appendix Nine: George Gillespie and Biblical Civil Law: Did He Change His Mind?*

Here is what others are saying:







*Dr. Kenneth Gentry*

Daniel Ritchie has produced a helpful, general introduction to Theonomic ethics, the ethical position holding to the continuing validity of God’s Law. The reader should find all the basic in-formation necessary for understanding the Theonomic thesis. As an added benefit, he provides material demonstrating the post-millennial hope which opens the door to our labouring toward the implementation of God’s law in the modern world.






*Rev. Paul Michael Raymond*

In his work on Biblical Civil Government Daniel Ritchie sets forth helpful insights for the proper understanding and application of Biblical Theonomy. In the genre of Rushdoony, North, Bahnsen and DeMar, Ritchie explores the many aspects of Theonomic Reconstruction and Biblical Postmillennialism in clear and understandable language. Ritchie’s work is both doctrinally valuable as well as practically useful and his Theonomic proofs from Reformation history during the time of Calvin and Knox are refreshing. With over 1400 footnotes Ritchie’s work provides strategic insight as to the issue of God’s Law and the Civil Magistrate.






*Rev. Douglas Comin*

Daniel Ritchie here presents a thorough and Biblical overview of the implications of Christ’s Kingship over men and nations, challenging the reader to consider the Scriptural evidence, examine the historical record, and return to a consistent and Christ-honouring view of the Crown Rights of King Jesus.





*
Rev. John Otis*

Daniel Ritchie’s book does not promote any new perspective for the theological landscape. He simply builds upon the foundation laid by other notables that have preceded him. I view it as a tremendous addition to the Christian world. He writes with clarity, a very valuable commodity for theological writers to possess. His book is a faithful and refreshing presentation of Theonomic truths.

*Rev. Stephen Welch*

I would encourage everyone to purchase Daniel Ritchie’s book, especially if you are not a Theonomic Reconstructionist. His book is one of the few that really defines what Theonomy is and clears up the misunderstandings of those who oppose Theonomy. I am learning more from this book than any other I have read in a long time.


----------



## ADKing (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations on finishing this project, Daniel. It looks like you have done a very thorough job. Even though I would not consider myself a theonomist of the Bahnsen variety, I will look forward to reading it. 

What happened to having a picture on the front? Didn't get enough helpful suggestions?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 24, 2008)

ADKing said:


> Congratulations on finishing this project, Daniel. It looks like you have done a very thorough job. Even though I would not consider myself a theonomist of the Bahnsen variety, I will look forward to reading it.
> 
> What happened to having a picture on the front? Didn't get enough helpful suggestions?



Thanks Adam; getting a picture put on the front turned out to be more hassle than it was worth. The plain cover looks well in your hand, though its not as nice as the last book cover.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 25, 2008)

I should add that there is a picture of John Cotton on the back cover.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 25, 2008)

Man, I'm a drooling. This book looks GREAT!! Just reading the table of contents, I can tell alot about you and your book. Just the section on "The Myth of Neutrality" sets you above most, and the section on "God’s Judgment Upon Pluralism" looks, well, has me anticipating a great read.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 25, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Man, I'm a drooling. This book looks GREAT!! Just reading the table of contents, I can tell alot about you and your book. Just the section on "The Myth of Neutrality" sets you above most, and the section on "God’s Judgment Upon Pluralism" looks, well, has me anticipating a great read.



Thanks for the encouraging words brother, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 25, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Daniel! I am honored to have been asked to write a review for a Christian publication (which is still in progress). It is exciting to see a brother succeed in publishing a book. Most men do not generally write a book until they are at least in their 50's, so this is quite an accomplishment. I would encourage everyone to purchase a copy of this well researched book. I believe that he makes a well reasoned argument for theonomic reconstructionism. Although I have not been convinced of the position by others in the past, you offer very convincing arguments, especially on religious neutrality, that is so rampent among evangelicals. Great job, brother. May the Lord continue to bless you with more opportunities to write.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 25, 2008)

WOW! Almost 800 pages. I'll save up for it (or if you have any damaged copies that are cheaper I can get it before next year...).

It looks like an impressive work.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 25, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> WOW! Almost 800 pages. I'll save up for it (or if you have any damaged copies that are cheaper I can get it before next year...).
> 
> It looks like an impressive work.



Thanks Perg; I'll let you know if I can get any cheaper copies.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 25, 2008)

Will place an order later tonight. Look forward to reading it.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, I also would like to congratulate you on your fine accomplishment. I am interested in delving into theonomy a bit. I'm going to ask my father for his copy of Rushdoony. The price is a bit steep for me at the moment. However, I look forward to getting it at some point.


----------



## Christusregnat (Mar 25, 2008)

Daniel,

Let me know if you ever need a proof reader. I proof read some of Rush's post hume stuff (Intellectual Schizophrenia, the Death of meaning, and a couple of others, I think). I was the "last round" of proofing, as I would generally catch niggling little details.

Cheers,

Adam Brink


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 25, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> Daniel,
> 
> Let me know if you ever need a proof reader. I proof read some of Rush's post hume stuff (Intellectual Schizophrenia, the Death of meaning, and a couple of others, I think). I was the "last round" of proofing, as I would generally catch niggling little details.
> 
> ...



Adam, I'll get back to you next time I do something (if the Lord enables me).


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 25, 2008)

congrats Daniel, I am going to buy the book next month


----------



## timmopussycat (Mar 25, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel,
> ...



I'd suggest taking him up on it now. Even after only skimming the book, I found some proofing problems remaining. In particular, you are (inconsistently) not fully setting off quotations from the preceding and following original text, leaving blank pages such as p. 10 and p. 30 which are irritating to those who read downloads, the Table of Contents features an unclear layout, and some spelling errors (p. 15 pp. 3 "who's law" should be "whose law", p. 745 pp 1 "Bunyan Smith aware" should be "Smith award") need to be corrected.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 25, 2008)

timmopussycat said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Christusregnat said:
> ...



Thanks; I'll try to get those mistakes sorted (believe it or not, those were both the work of others!); however, the book is not really designed for those who read downloads, that is just a bonus and I do (intentionally) adopt an inconsistent approach to quotations.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 25, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> timmopussycat said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



Those two have now been corrected.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 25, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> Daniel,
> 
> Let me know if you ever need a proof reader. I proof read some of Rush's post hume stuff (Intellectual Schizophrenia, the Death of meaning, and a couple of others, I think). I was the "last round" of proofing, as I would generally catch niggling little details.
> 
> ...



I thought Intellectual Schizophrenia was published in the '60s.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 25, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel,
> ...



Yes, but it was reprinted by Ross House Books recently.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 25, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Yes, I also would like to congratulate you on your fine accomplishment. I am interested in delving into theonomy a bit. I'm going to ask my father for his copy of Rushdoony. The price is a bit steep for me at the moment. However, I look forward to getting it at some point.



Thank you Lane; it is an honour to receive such congratulations from a man of your standing in the church.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Daniel, how can I get an autograph copy?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 25, 2008)

Slippery said:


> Hi Daniel, how can I get an autograph copy?



Move to Northern Ireland.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 25, 2008)

Congratulations on the new book!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 26, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Congratulations on the new book!



Cheers brother.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 26, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> I should add that there is a picture of John Cotton on the back cover.




You should add this picture. It is brilliant!


----------



## Stephen (Mar 26, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Yes, I also would like to congratulate you on your fine accomplishment. I am interested in delving into theonomy a bit. I'm going to ask my father for his copy of Rushdoony. The price is a bit steep for me at the moment. However, I look forward to getting it at some point.





Be careful, Lane. Some PCA presbyteries look with suspicion upon theonomy


----------



## Stephen (Mar 26, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Slippery said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Daniel, how can I get an autograph copy?
> ...





You also have to become a member of Daniel's denomination and enjoy drinking Guiness in the local pubs


----------



## Stephen (Mar 26, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > timmopussycat said:
> ...



Don't forget that Daniel lives in the United Kingdom, so the way a Brit writes and communicates is slightly different than us Yankees or Confederates, depending on if your a Northerner or Southerner


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 26, 2008)

Stephen said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I also would like to congratulate you on your fine accomplishment. I am interested in delving into theonomy a bit. I'm going to ask my father for his copy of Rushdoony. The price is a bit steep for me at the moment. However, I look forward to getting it at some point.
> ...



I have been called by leading member(s) in a certain prominent presbytery a marxist, terrorist, and heretic simply because I held to a form of theonomy.


----------



## Hippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I really enjoyed the Regulative Principles of Worship as there are few modern books that tackle such a subject in a logical and biblical manner. I disagreed with quite a few points or lines of argument but that was one of the joys of the book, it set out the arguments in a format that encouraged intelectual discussion and debate.

For that reason I am buying this book, and will just hope that the Mrs does not find out how much it costs.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 26, 2008)

Hippo said:


> I really enjoyed the Regulative Principles of Worship as there are few modern books that tackle such a subject in a logical and biblical manner. I disagreed with quite a few points or lines of argument but that was one of the joys of the book, it set out the arguments in a format that encouraged intelectual discussion and debate.
> 
> For that reason I am buying this book, and will just hope that the Mrs does not find out how much it costs.



 Thanks brother, but if your wife finds out the price there could be trouble.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 26, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > greenbaggins said:
> ...



You've got of lightly then.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 26, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Ivanhoe said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen said:
> ...



Not exactly. I will PM you the *ugly* details.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 26, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



Tim is a Canadian, and if there is one thing they hate it is being called an American  I used to work with a Canadian woman, and when any new person started, the manager told them "don't call her an American".


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 26, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Slippery said:
> ...



You can't beat Guinness, no beer comes near!


----------



## timmopussycat (Mar 26, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Tim is a Canadian, and if there is one thing they hate it is being called an American  I used to work with a Canadian woman, and when any new person started, the manager told them "don't call her an American".



I don't have such strong feelings: I just smile and remember who won the war of 1812.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 26, 2008)

timmopussycat said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Tim is a Canadian, and if there is one thing they hate it is being called an American  I used to work with a Canadian woman, and when any new person started, the manager told them "don't call her an American".
> ...



Glad to hear it.


----------



## Christusregnat (Mar 27, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel,
> ...



Sounds good! I charge hourly, or bookly


----------



## Christusregnat (Mar 27, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel,
> ...



AH YOU'RE RIGHT!! I was thinking of The Word of Flux. Good catch!

I did, however, re-proof the Inflation book Rush wrote, and suggested (almost) the title; I think I said "Larceny of the heart", and the title ended up with "Larceny in the heart", or something like that.

Anywho, good catch old bean!

Cheers,


----------



## Christusregnat (Mar 27, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Ivanhoe said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen said:
> ...



He got "off" lightly then. 

That's your first free proofreading - the next one will cost you! 

P.S. Good use of the adverb!

Adam


----------



## Grymir (Mar 27, 2008)

I took the Faith for All Of Life issue to church that had "Theonomy Now!!" on the cover. Proudly displayed it too. Visibly! Sigh, the only people who understood it were the 4 or 5 that are into theonomy.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 28, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> Ivanhoe said:
> 
> 
> > Christusregnat said:
> ...



Well done, then. I read the Inflation book about 6 months ago and enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## S. Spence (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Daniel,

Is your book going to be stocked by any local bookshops?

I must say it is on a topic that I don't know that much about so I wouldn't mind reading it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 28, 2008)

S. Spence said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Is your book going to be stocked by any local bookshops?
> 
> I must say it is on a topic that I don't know that much about so I wouldn't mind reading it.



Stephen, I will be able to let you know in a couple of weeks when my copies arrive; however, copies in bookstores are likely to be even more expensive.  Though from me directly, they should be £25.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 28, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> S. Spence said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Daniel,
> ...




Twenty five pounds or euros?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 28, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > S. Spence said:
> ...



Definitely pounds.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 28, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > greenbaggins said:
> ...



Count it all joy, brother.  Many of these guys you refer to would not know what theonomy was if it bit them, they just know it is wrong.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 28, 2008)

timmopussycat said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Tim is a Canadian, and if there is one thing they hate it is being called an American  I used to work with a Canadian woman, and when any new person started, the manager told them "don't call her an American".
> ...




Sorry, brother. I did not look to see who made the quote, so I was not aware you were Canadian.


----------

